# Home Brew Mortise Pal



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Fellow Woodworkers,
This is a home brewed mortise jig, taken from the $189.00 Mortise Pal. Total cost was $30.00. I could not make the plasice patterns.
I told you I was cheap...
Scrap wood, a bolt and insert,Handle,1/4 dowles and that is it. 
Used rubber ruler, so you can work at it, if you wish.
Bud


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Bud

I am asuming the plastic insert can be changed for different size jobs, or am I missing something. 
I do like the way you have assembled it,,,,, do we call it cheap or thrifty and wise.  My Mom always said "a penny saved is a penny earned."

Good job
John


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

The plastic inserts are router guides for different size mortise's. They sell them at the mortise pal site.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool! Thanks, I always like to try something different and that struck my fancy. 

Thanks
John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's not being cheap Trap, it's using your head, that's one first class jig.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job Trap. Ditto on what Harry said on this one.


----------



## jbroadfoot (May 10, 2009)

Hi Trap. This looks like a great jig. I am a fairly new woodworker and am looking for a good way to cut mortises on with my router. I like the Mortise Pal but it is much too pricey for me too. I could try and make one base on your pictures but this would probably be too hard. Do you have plans for this home-made Mortise Pal that you could post? I would sure appreciate any further help you can provide.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

*mortisepal wood jig*



jbroadfoot said:


> Hi Trap. This looks like a great jig. I am a fairly new woodworker and am looking for a good way to cut mortises on with my router. I like the Mortise Pal but it is much too pricey for me too. I could try and make one base on your pictures but this would probably be too hard. Do you have plans for this home-made Mortise Pal that you could post? I would sure appreciate any further help you can provide.
> 
> Thanks, Jeff


Trap
I sent y ou a PM for this same request. Please include me if at all possible.
Thanks
Don


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I was intrigued with the Mortise Pal, but not with the price. What a nice jig you have made, well done.


----------



## rustman272 (Jun 23, 2009)

trap said:


> Fellow Woodworkers,
> This is a home brewed mortise jig, taken from the $189.00 Mortise Pal. Total cost was $30.00. I could not make the plasice patterns.
> I told you I was cheap...
> Scrap wood, a bolt and insert,Handle,1/4 dowles and that is it.
> ...


nice jig tripp 
if you have the plans to make i would love a copy
thanks 
rustman272


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

a drawing of mortis pall can br found at thier site.


----------



## Dragon45 (Dec 27, 2009)

Great Jig man.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

harrysin said:


> That's not being cheap Trap, it's using your head, that's one first class jig.


Oh, how I like this sentance

And the jig by Trap is very nice and simple!
Santé


----------



## malachj (Sep 13, 2010)

*awesome jig*

Awesome jig.
If you have plans I would love a copy.
Jim


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Agin, I tell all of my fellow woodworkers the drawings for the jig can be found on the mortisepale site, foloow them and you have it. 46_trap


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trap

That's a neat jig but you see the Mill slot jig by Jessem, it's quick and easy way to get the job done  (see link below) it's so easy it will blow your mind..and all you need is drill motor... 

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/23736-jessem-slot-mortiser-woodcraft.html

=============


46_trap said:


> Agin, I tell all of my fellow woodworkers the drawings for the jig can be found on the mortisepale site, foloow them and you have it. 46_trap


----------

